# Cuh, women !



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

A study in Wisconsin showed that the kind of male face a 
woman finds attractive can differ depending on where she is in her 
menstrual cycle.

For instance, if she is ovulating she is attracted to men with rugged 
and masculine features. And if she is menstruating, she is more prone to be 
attracted to a man with scissors shoved in his temple and a bat jammed up 
his ass while he is on fire.

Further studies are expected.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

AND YOUR POINT IS?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Ouch , will just remove the scissors...
Thats better, there's no pint really Lisa, tis just a joke


----------

